# Diamond Plating The Front?



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

I am seriously interested in doing something to protect the front end... I know diamond plating is and has been done... I read on rv.net that some have used Rhino coating... I was curious as to whether anyone here has done or contemplating doing either?

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Have not done it but if I were to do it I would go with Color Flex color matched spray coating. It is similar to Rhino liner but can be color matched to the trim color of the trailer. I had it done to my PU and it looks great.


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

What about this option... pretty inexpensive... http://www.rvwholesalers.com/catalog/produ...3&cat=34&page=2


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Definitly a mod to consider. With the rims on my suburban sticking out wider than originals, the unit I just sold did have dings on the lower front. I was planning on lookin at other units this summer and see what other manufacturers did or owners modified. Digital camera will sit in glove box.


----------



## Drifter (Aug 22, 2004)

That Gold Coast rock guard looks something like I was thinking of. I was going to use a rubber shop mat. I'll have to check in to the Gold Coast guard (did Isay coast guard? How Navel.














). That way if it doesn't work like I want I'll have someone to blame.









drifter


----------



## Alaskan OutBackers (Apr 2, 2005)

I am considering Rhino lining mine, haven't totally decided myself, wondering myself what would be the best.


----------



## aplvlykat (Jan 25, 2004)

Thats a good idea with the plastic front guard. You guy's may want to look at home depot or lowes, they have 4'x8'x1/4" plastic sheets in the paneling section in white for around 15.00(guess). Just a thought , Kirk


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

I am putting something up there... just a question of what... I sent away for samples of the spray on coating... I like the fact that they can put on white... no maintenance required like the diamond plating... just need to investigate cost.... will let you know what I find out...

Thanks for the inputs...


----------



## UtahOutbacker (Feb 26, 2005)

I've seen some stuff similar to the Clear Bra material. It came in 24 X 96 sheets. When applied it was not visible, since it was clear.


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

I considered the diamond plate and the Rhino coat and went with the Rhino coat. Very satisfied and the cost was $150. Color was an exact duplication by custom mixing. sunny


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

Excellent... where did you have it done? For that price... I will head in that direction over the diamond plating which looks to be about $100 when all is said and done....


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

I had it done in South Central Montana, a small glass shop that also does the Rhino coat process. I got the same price quote in Billings but they were unable to do the job because the trailer would not fit into their bay. 
The technician also told me that some vendors have the ability to do this on a mobile basis.


----------



## matty1 (Mar 7, 2005)

silesiaone said:


> I had it done in South Central Montana, a small glass shop that also does the Rhino coat process. I got the same price quote in Billings but they were unable to do the job because the trailer would not fit into their bay.
> The technician also told me that some vendors have the ability to do this on a mobile basis.
> [snapback]31497[/snapback]​


may be a dumb question, but how much of the front/bottom did you get coated?


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, guys,

Speaking of diamond plating, I just happened to be out killing some time at some local RV dealers the other day and saw a Nash TT with diamond plating on the front. It was about waist high. Looked pretty good.

Mark


----------



## Allsixofus (Mar 10, 2005)

I sent away for a sample from Rhino liners.... got it today... decided to go that direction and will look for a local dealer... thanks for the input and I will let you know how it turns out... I plan on going from the bottom up to the hitch light on the front....


----------



## silesiaone (Nov 20, 2004)

I decided to go just above the hitch light, almost to the break point of the contour. I have not traveled with the trailer yet but am very satisfied with the cosmetics.

tks
Jim


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Any idea of how much weight the Rhino liner will add? Can't imagine it would be any heavier than the aluminum.


----------

